# Refurbished Camera's?



## TheJozbo23 (Dec 1, 2011)

I just wanted to get some input on other peoples opinions on buying a refurbished dslr directly from Canon..


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 1, 2011)

I think that factory refurbished is a great option for buying a camera.

Refurbished cameras (like most other products) come from two main sources.  Customer returns or assembly line pulls.  
Customer returns are pretty straight forward, someone buys it but then returns it.  Assembly line pulls/rejects happen when a camera doesn't pass an inspection/test when being manufactured.  It doesn't mean that is defective...it could be any little thing, but once they pull it from the assembly line, they cannot put it back, so it has to be sold as refurbished.  
Either way, the cameras are completely inspected, tested and repaired if needed.  So you're practically guaranteed to get a good working camera.


----------

